# Attaquer kits WTF



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

This is where I drawn the line. 
Full Cycling Kits by Attaquer


----------



## BlazingPedals (Apr 4, 2013)

LOL Those are AWESOME - or at least awesomely weird. (No, at that price I don't want one.)


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

And people think carbon frames are overpriced!


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I would rather wear bunny ear'd footsie PJs than be seen in those.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm in for 2 of the "Spray Paint"








Those are just my style. I won't wear the kit together. I will just wear them with something else. I don't want to start matching now. I have spent the last 4 yrs making sure I'm missed matched to buck "the matching kit" trend.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

horrid, but at least they're expensive.


----------



## craiger_ny (Jun 24, 2014)

The paisley woman's...bad design...still not sure if she's packing or not.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

craiger_ny said:


> The paisley woman's...bad design...still not sure if she's packing or not.


"Guess What Day It Is!"


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

These kits look better and cost less.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

bvber said:


> These kits look better and cost less.


Thanks, now I need to get one but I can't choose between superman and spiderman.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Wonder why roadies get jeers and snide comments from people?


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Srode said:


> I would rather wear bunny ear'd footsie PJs than be seen in those.


LOL!!! Me too!!!


----------



## Blue Star (Jun 9, 2012)

O hallo sailor boyzz!


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Wearable cycling fecal matter. 

As if a road raged bubba in a truck needs another excuse to run me off the road.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Does the kit come with a glue-on pornstache?


----------



## Midlifecyclist (Nov 29, 2014)

Reminds me of onesies, with all of their hideous permutations.


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

These kits make me cry.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

azpeterb said:


> These kits make me cry.


I think you're doing it wrong- these kits make me laugh...
(Hey, at least they're not boring).


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

redondoaveb said:


> This is where I drawn the line.
> Full Cycling Kits by Attaquer


I normally don't believe in censorship but these should be banned


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

Retro Grouch said:


> Wearable cycling fecal matter.
> 
> As if a road raged bubba in a truck needs another excuse to run me off the road.


"My dog just had soft poop. Did that all get onto your cycling clothes?"


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

myhui said:


> "My dog just had soft poop. Did that all get onto your cycling clothes?"


Nope. My prime physical conditioning allows me to outrun canines. Bubbas in trucks, not so much.


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

bvber said:


> These kits look better and cost less.


I'd do that!


----------

